# Audioengine A5 - humming, hissing, popping, cracking



## kaldaim

I just got my A5's and while they sound good they hum and hiss all the time, pop and crack on occasion (even with no source plugged into them), and frankly they're just not going to work out for me.

 I need another option.

 My budget is around $300 but if I really need to I could push it to $400. They're going to be used as computer speakers sitting about 3-4 feet from my head and at least a foot from the wall so rear firing is ok. They will be for music listening (all sorts, from jazz to rap, mostly 320k mp3) and movie watching. 

 I've read around here that M-Audio BX5a's and Mackie MR5's are other options, but I really need to know if a hiss or hum is present. I'm not talking about a faint one when you put your ear up to the tweeter, either, because that's expected. Sitting in a quiet room I can hear my m5's hissing from 6 feet away and that's unacceptable to me. 

 I'm not in a huge rush, but my klipsch promedia's gave out on me and I've been using [comparatively] uncomfortable headphones for the past few weeks.

 Need help here, thanks.


----------



## mrarroyo

You may have received a bad set. Have you contacted the seller for a return authorization or for an exchange?


----------



## Brighten

I agree with mrarroyo. I have a pair of these and mine don't "pop" or "crack" when left on. If the speakers are on while I unplug my iPod (from the headphone out jack) I get a cracking sound, which I think is normal.


----------



## Abbadon

Same here, I have a pair, and don't have any of the issues you mentioned.


----------



## immtbiker

They make a damn good speaker for a great application. Get them replaced.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Do you have an X-Fi? lol

 Replace them They are the best at their price point. You won't get better.


----------



## Valens7

Replace your A5's with another pair. Audioengine's customer service is second-to-none.


----------



## kaldaim

Ok I will try a new pair before jumping ship

 I was just feeling very sour - I'll give them another shot.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaldaim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok I will try a new pair before jumping ship

 I was just feeling very sour - I'll give them another shot._

 

Hey, I understand. Trusting us is a good idea on this one though. You will love them.


----------



## Jottle

I noticed the occasional snap/pop from my a5's. It turns out that it's my crappy macbook pro soundcard. I'm switching to a DAC to see if that eliminates it.


----------



## Jottle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jottle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed the occasional snap/pop from my a5's. It turns out that it's my crappy macbook pro soundcard. I'm switching to a DAC to see if that eliminates it._

 

Just a followup for anyone who's interested. It turns out that the internal amp on the a5's makes a hiss regardless of the input source or power protection on the circuit it's connected to. I listened to another pair of a5's in a store, and they make the exact same hiss noise out of the tweeters when there's no source connected. Unfortunately, a downside of having the internal amps is a higher noise floor. You can hear the hiss if you're 1-2 feet away from the speakers. But it's only really audible if you crank up the master volume or if you are in a completely silent room. The speakers also have a low level hum out of the woofers as well. This is just part of the internal amp.


----------



## noris83

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jottle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed the occasional snap/pop from my a5's. It turns out that it's my crappy macbook pro soundcard. I'm switching to a DAC to see if that eliminates it._

 

I have the same issues with mine. They are plugged into a monster power conditioning unit and a HeadRoom Ultra Desktop. Still have the same issues, so it's definitely the speakers and a DAC won't make any difference.

 The pop happens when the speakers go to sleep. I guess the amp shuts off or something.


----------



## jwhitakr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noris83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the same issues with mine. They are plugged into a monster power conditioning unit and a HeadRoom Ultra Desktop. Still have the same issues, so it's definitely the speakers and a DAC won't make any difference.

 The pop happens when the speakers go to sleep. I guess the amp shuts off or something._

 

Same with my set of A5's, but I've experienced that with every pair of powered speakers (with an internal amp) that I have ever owned. Not really an issue, IMO.


----------



## koven

Mackie > Audioengine


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jwhitakr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same with my set of A5's, but I've experienced that with every pair of powered speakers (with an internal amp) that I have ever owned. Not really an issue, IMO._

 

Strange, because my Pico DAC to Audioengine A2 doesn't hiss a bit, even when I turn the volume to the max. Perhaps it's because you're double amping the signal, and picking up the hiss from the source?


----------



## jonhapimp

KRk>Audioengine


----------



## noris83

KRK price > Audioengine


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noris83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_KRK price > Audioengine_

 

You can find them cheap if you really look(which i guess you didn't) like $240 for the 5s + shipping which is 28 dollars


----------



## Jottle

Back from the dead. So I'm pretty sure that the hum I've been hearing is normal. As in normal according to audioengine. The hum is definitely coming from the internal amps inside the A5's. I've seen other people on here stating that the amp on these hum no matter what you do with them. Can someone point me to another thread that discusses this? It seems like an unfortunate design flaw, but one I've learned to live with. I imagine that the redesigned amp in the Audioengine 5+'s may correct this. Anyone have additional info regarding this hum in the A5's?


----------



## shrimants

I have A5's that I run out of an AMB Gamma 2 F++. No humming here. The hiss happens if the speaker is turned up way too high. The only "pop" i notice is from flashplayer effing up or from when the speaker turns off internally.


----------



## kawazydude

To the OP, I had the exact same issue with the A5's, and so I upgraded them to the A5+.  Let me just say that the A5+ is what the A5 should've been.  It's pure perfection.  The biggest gripe I had with the A5 was the automatic sleeping "feature," which automatically turned off the speaker's amplifier after about 15 minutes of non-use.  The big problem with this "feature," however, was that every time it turned off, it would make a loud popping noise.  But with the A5+, this "feature" no longer exists.  In fact, it comes with an actual feature of being able to hibernate the speakers with a click of a button on a remote.  It's really nice!
   
  Moreover, another problem with the A5's were that at low volumes, the sound would become unbalanced.  But with the A5+, this problem no longer exists.  Even at low volumes, the sound is balanced correctly.  Furthermore, the A5+ has a greater range of volumes than the A5.  For example, with the A5, I couldn't max out my source volume (my computer) because if I did, I would have to barely turn up the A5's volume because it'd be too loud.  But if I did that, then the A5's sound would be unbalanced b/c the A5's volume was too low.  As a result, I always had to put the source volume at around the middle and turn up the A5's volume.  But with the A5+, I can max out my source volume and also turn up the A5+ volume just a little bit and get the perfect volume I want.  
   
  The remote on the new A5+ is also godsend.  It is sooo nice.  Seriously, I was in the same shoe as you OP.  I really wanted to like the A5's because they sounded great, but I couldn't because of the stupid hissing and popping noise.  But with the A5+, I can't find any flaws.  It again is the A5's made to perfection.  If you have some extra money to spare, I'd highly recommend the A5+!


----------



## roker

cheater plugs, try them.


----------



## Jottle

Thanks for all the replies. I've tried cheater plugs to no avail unfortunately. I'm pretty sure this is just a design flaw. But I was hoping someone had heard something definitive from audio engine directly. I'm sure they wouldn't say it's a flaw, but I've heard too many other reports of this issue to believe I can rectify it on my end. They just use noisier amps in the a5's I guess.


----------



## gpetit

I have a similar problem with the AudioEngine A5+.  I thought it was a problem with my unit and returned it only to get a new one with the same problem. On the side, I'll say that support has been excellent up to now though.
   
  In my case, the hissing is actually catching radio frequency.  I can hear 98.5FM coming out of the tweeters with no audio input cable connected.  I'm guessing some of you might not have any radio playing at that frequency around where you live, so all you get is popping and cracking.  In my case, I can hear people talk and sometimes music on top of my own.  This is particularly the case when what I'm playing is soft or classical music with some nearly silent moments in it.  It's not very loud, and some people might not notice, but I do and find it quite irritating.  I also own AudioEngine A2 speakers and they don't show that problem at all.


----------



## RonW

I had an annoying "puttering" sound, like a very faint helicopter on my AE A5+'s. I am using them wireless off Apple Airplay. The sound instantly went away when I moved the Apple Airport Express OFF the top of the speaker. Whew! Problem lies between chair and keyboard, as usual.


----------



## kimnkk

I think you're right! 
   
  I've had my A5+ for maybe 6 months now and only just yesterday it starting making a hissing noise occassionally. Turns out it was the router being right next to the speaker which was because i cleaned up the desk. Moved it a few inches away and voila, gone! 
   
  Thanks buddy!


----------

